# iBook G4 et écran noir...



## El_ChiCo (22 Mai 2005)

J'ai un iBook G4 acheté en janvier dernier dont l'écran devient régulièrement noir. Comme si la luminosité était tout d'un coup réglée au minimum. J'ai naturellement essayé de remonter la luminosité, mais le problème n'est pas là.
En fait, l'écran est noir, mais en regardant bien, on voit encore très légèrement l'affichage.

A l'instant, en fermant le clapet et en rouvrant, l'affichage revient. Mais ça me parait quand meme bizarre...

A votre avis, c'est retour SAV ?


----------



## Tox (22 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un iBook G4 acheté en janvier dernier dont l'écran devient régulièrement noir. Comme si la luminosité était tout d'un coup réglée au minimum. J'ai naturellement essayé de remonter la luminosité, mais le problème n'est pas là.
> En fait, l'écran est noir, mais en regardant bien, on voit encore très légèrement l'affichage.
> 
> A l'instant, en fermant le clapet et en rouvrant, l'affichage revient. Mais ça me parait quand meme bizarre...
> ...


OUI !
C'est certainement un problème lié à la nappe entre carte-mère et l'écran...


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Mai 2005)

Pénible que le problème existe aussi avec l'iBook G4... Alors que je n'en ai pas encore entendu parler sur Powerbook.

Apple après les mésaventures des iBooks G3 n'aurait pas pu prendre ce problème en compte...

A. :hein:


----------



## MacMadam (22 Mai 2005)

Ne laisse pas le problème pourrir, tant que ton iBook est encore sous garantie. De plus, l'écran est l'une des pièces les plus chères en cas de réparation. A première vue, il s'agit d'un problème de backlight (rétro-éclairage de l'écran). Ton ordi fonctionne, mais l'écran n'affiche plus rien.


----------

